# Heat map



## aedwards19706 (Dec 1, 2021)

Hey everyone I'm new here. Stumbled on this site because I am so frustrated I can't think. So, if anyone can help me or point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciate! A few months ago I started noticing that I was not getting surge pricing when the map turns different colors usually at the wee hours of the morning where I live and work. So I tried to whenever I can, pay attention to it and I've noticed that literally every time... I never get the surge pricing be it a dollar or $10. I'm just wanting to know if anybody else is having its issue because every time I called them which has been more than 10 times I spent an hour-and-a-half on the phone at minimum and I'm transferred to 8 to 10 different people if not hung up on. And I never get anything accomplished I can't tell you how much money they owe me. If anybody has any ideas I'd be appreciative seriously I'm at a loss. Thanks


----------

